# Is a tortoise safe around a pool?



## bellbound (Apr 10, 2012)

I had two tortoise as a kid and have always wanted another, though I just moved into a house that has a large pool. A friend recently offered me his tortoise, though I am concerned about it falling into the pool. How do tortoise do when around pools? Can they see in the dark?

Thanks.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 10, 2012)

No they are not safe. A tortoise would have to be sectioned away from the pool.


----------



## bellbound (Apr 10, 2012)

dmmj said:


> No they are not safe. A tortoise would have to be sectioned away from the pool.



That is what I would have thought. The previous owner of the house had a tortoise, and when I first saw the house I immediately wondered how the tortoise didn't get into the pool...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 10, 2012)

You'll need to find some way of blocking the pool area from the tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi bellbound:

Welcome to the Tortoise forum!!

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?

Some tortoises have great depth perception and stay away from the edge of an in-the-ground pool, while others just walk right off the edge and sink to the bottom. One of the rules most rescues and clubs have about adopting a tortoise is that an in-the-ground pool must be fenced from the tortoise.

Its quite easy to portion off a section of your yard for a tortoise. I'd hate to think you miss the chance of getting your friend's tortoise because of the pool. Can you fence off the side yard? This is usually a nice size area for a tortoise.


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

Ditto. Some of them can and will swim for a while, but eventually they will all drown. The previous person gambled with their tortoises life and won.


----------



## bellbound (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the great feedback! I am saddened that I might not be able to take the tortoise, though I definitely do not want to do anything that might put it into harm. I will look into fencing off the pool somehow, though I'm not sure if that will work. BTW, I'm in Ventura county, CA.


----------



## Banshee (Apr 10, 2012)

Please keep your tortoise away from the pool!!  Treat it as though you would a toddler.


----------

